# P99 sighting



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

A few of us went to see the Carolina Panthers play this weekend in Charlotte. Anyway, after our _embarassing _defeat we were making our way back to a friend's apartment on foot. Naturally Charlotte-Mecklenburg police were directing traffic, and my custom is to see if I can tell what the local cops carry. I was baffled to see that the first cop I came to appeared to be carrying a P99. Unsure, I looked closer as we came nearer to another cop and this time there was no doubt. So I do know that at least two cops with C-M carry P99s. I wasn't aware of any that did until today. Anyone else know of cops that carry Walthers as their duty weapons?

P.S. Don't cause a ruckus in Charlotte 'cause they carry real guns down there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those cops should be promoted to police chief and mayor immediately!!!!


----------



## wild cat mccane (Aug 19, 2007)

And honestly I was starting to question if I was just dumb for being the only one liking the P99


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Those cops should be promoted to police chief and mayor immediately!!!!


:smt082 :anim_lol: :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> :smt082 :anim_lol: :smt082


Hey - they deserve it - some of the smartest guys in that town :smt023:smt023


----------

